# Sub Rates in NE Indiana???



## Binder Buff

Hey Guys...

What are some going rates for Sub Contractors in NE Indiana:

running a Straight Blade (7'6")?

Trying to get a feel for the market.

Thanks


----------



## nate456789

I get $65 an hour as a sub.
but I have heard other guys getting $55 to $65.
That is Indianapolis and north of Indy.
In the past If I sub out on my own contract I pay $55 to $60.
Obviously the better money is your own contracts but your liability and hassle factor goes up.


----------



## lilpusher

I typically see 60-65 depending on equipment in the Indy area also


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

lilpusher;944850 said:


> I typically see 60-65 depending on equipment in the Indy area also


well don't go work for that a**hole sno pro's they will offer you 50 an hour... now thats a joke....


----------



## cvwhr

We get 65 on 2 sites and 70 on larger one plus 20 a drive min. 50 drivespayup


----------



## T-MAN

Binder Buff;896555 said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> What are some going rates for Sub Contractors in NE Indiana:
> 
> running a Straight Blade (7'6")?
> 
> Trying to get a feel for the market.
> 
> Thanks


If your in a Snow belt (far north) good luck getting $65 per hour. LaPorte got more snow in 4 days then Indy gets all year. the pay rates reflect that. Just like in NJ they brag how they get $125 an hour as a sub, they also get 20" a year if there lucky. The more snow you get the lower the sub rates. Erie guys get $25-35 How about that


----------



## CHCSnowman

It would take an idiot to work for $25-35 an hour.......and that's a fact


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah and the companies that do only pay 25 to 35 an hour are scamming u left and right


----------



## Gettindirty

Hey I guess I'm an idiot. I would plow for $25 - $30 per hour. Your truck, fuel, equipment etc. + minimum 8 hrs. Time and a half after 8. Double time for Holidays and Sunday. Oh and I need Medical, Dental, Holidays and vacation time too. Yep I'd work for that.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Gettindirty;951096 said:


> Hey I guess I'm an idiot. I would plow for $25 - $30 per hour. Your truck, fuel, equipment etc. + minimum 8 hrs. Time and a half after 8. Double time for Holidays and Sunday. Oh and I need Medical, Dental, Holidays and vacation time too. Yep I'd work for that.


wait a min who said all that was on the table???? for all that I'll plow in a tutu but i'm not using my truck and if so then i want a company fuel card.....


----------



## smokin4by

niko3772;945324 said:


> well don't go work for that a**hole sno pro's they will offer you 50 an hour... now thats a joke....


huh............maybe i'll stay out of this one, but maybe i'll agree. might add the other half to that list too.....that is unless you like to work for free:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

no come on throw it out there


----------



## dbcustoms

im in northwest ohio and i get $50 an hour, it just depends though ive heard that some people around here pay up to $60 but some are a lil under $50 so it just depends who you work for, just make sure you work for someone that is gonna take care of you, it dont matter if they pay you $65 an hour but hardly ever call you, id rather work for someone that pays me $50 but they call me out everytime or guarantee me work.

i also run a 7'6" straight blade but i have pro wings, so it gets me out to 9'6" with them on


----------



## smokin4by

thats fine to have wings, but most subs pay straight blade pay, v-plow pay, and operator pay. 

most will do their own salting too. quality control reasons and liability.

niko3772, well i'm not going to blast somone on a public level, but pm me if you really need to know


----------



## dbcustoms

i know the guy i sub for is always willing to pay better for a wider straight blade since he does all commercial so he figures if you can push more snow per pass then you are worth more to him.


----------



## nate456789

We get the same rate whether you have a 6ft straight or a 8ft V Blade.
Or your running a Bobcat.

Prices only go up if you are using a pusher box or a 10ft blade or bigger.


----------



## smoore45

nate456789;969546 said:


> We get the same rate whether you have a 6ft straight or a 8ft V Blade.
> Or your running a Bobcat.
> 
> Prices only go up if you are using a pusher box or a 10ft blade or bigger.


That doesn't make any sense. Why pay for more expensive equipment if I can show up with a Jeep and Western Suburbanite and get paid the same??? Someone is scamming you or at least not treating you right....


----------



## nate456789

They have always paid like that for smaller equipement. 
They are one of the biggest companies around here doing snow. 

The plus side is they pay within 7 days of plowing. They are very reputable. 
I have had the same hospital account for 5years. Medical accounts are gravy work. 
2 inches and they want you out there till it's all done.
So I don't worry about getting the same rate as a guy that shows up with a smaller blade. 
It eventually comes out in the wash. If I have better equipement, I have a better chance
of getting called to the next job because I am reliable and can move more snow.


----------

